# Visiting Cleveland Ohio area



## Timbothediver (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am visiting the Cleveland Ohio area this weekend for 10 days. I am staying in Canton, but will be travelling around. Just wondered if anyone could recommend some goos fish stores, Aquariums, Zoos etc that are worth visiting? Many thanks for yout time. Regards, Tim from Wales, UK


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

RMS in Middleburg Hieghts (near Cleveland Airport). Haven't been in a few years but the last time they had a much larger than normal selection of fish.


----------



## bgko (Oct 24, 2007)

Something Fishy, you can find directions in the reviews section. Great Fish store the owner is very good guy it's worth a trip.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Definetely go to something fishy, and the cleveland zoo has some nice tanks.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The OCA is having our Monthly social gathering this Friday at 8:00PM. It's usually a good time, mainly because I'll be there. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually there's going to be a lot of fish and we do a raffle and you'll get to hang out with fish heads like yourself...

Something fishy is right around the corner from the cleveland metroparks zoo which has a small aquarium and a few really nice displays in the rainforest...

PM me if you'd like to go to the meeting  Dave (from something fishy) is usually at the meeting too...


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Something Fishy is worth the trip from where ever you are...GREAT PLACE :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ask for a tour of the breeding facility when and if you go


----------



## Timbothediver (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got back from the States. Thankyou to you all who recommended visiting Something Fishy in Cleveland. Dave was so courteous and polite. Even though he knew I couldnt buy any fish from him he still spent time with me and gave me a tour of his basement fish rooms.
This really was one of the highlights of my trip. Many thanks to you all. Tim


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

did you go anywhere else???
how did you like it here???


----------



## Timbothediver (Jul 11, 2009)

Really enjoyed my time in Ohio, the weather was great too!! It only rained at night. I thought Something Fishy was brilliant. Nothing was too much trouble for Dave, he spent loads of time with me and gave me the tour of his breeding tanks.
I didnt get to visit any other fish stores, but Im back in Ohio next soring so I will revisit somethig fishy and maybe some other stores. 
Thanks for the help and advice. Regards, Tim


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

So where in Cleveland is this Something Fishy place??? :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

On the way to the zoo:

Google search results:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sour ... g-s1g2g-s1


----------

